# Topics > Entities > Companies >  iRobot Corporation, home, military and police robots, Bedford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - irobot.com

youtube.com/irobot

vimeo.com/irobotofficial

facebook.com/iRobot

twitter.com/iRobot

linkedin.com/company/irobot

instagram.com/irobot

iRobot on Wikipedia

Co-founder, CEO and Chairman - Colin Angle

Co-founder - Rodney Brooks

Products and projects:

For the home:

Terra, robot mower

iRobot Roomba, autonomous robotic vacuum cleaners

iRobot Scooba, automated robotic floor washer

iRobot Braava, mopping robots

iRobot Mirra, pool cleaning robot

iRobot Looj, gutter-cleaning robot

For commercial applications:

Ava, telepresence robot

RP-VITA, remote presence robot

For educators:

Root, educational robot

iRobot Create 2, programmable robot

For science:

Chembot, shape-shifting robot

For defense and security:

110 FirstLook, small, light, throwable military robot

510 PackBot, military robot

310 SUGV, military robot

710 Kobra, military robot

R-Gator, military robot

Transphibian, fin-powered AUV and bottom-crawler

Negotiator, unmanned robotic platform

AIRarm, inflatable arm robot

Ranger, man-portable UUV

Seaglider, long-range dual-role autonomous underwater vehicle

----------


## Airicist

iRobot History




> iRobot designs and builds robots that make a difference in people's lives. Our cleaning robots provide faster, smarter ways to get dirty jobs done and our military robots protect those in harm's way.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Will iRobot and Cisco’s New Robot Take a Bite Out of Business Travel?"

by Jason Dorrier
June 21, 2013

----------


## Airicist

iRobot CEO Colin Angle on the Shortcomings of Humanoid Robots | Engadget at IFA 2013 

Published on Sep 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

iRobot's CEO Colin Angle at CES 2014

Published on Jan 9, 2014




> Robotic housekeepers? iRobot's got 'em. CEO Colin Angle joins us to discuss a slew of other task-based 'bots and his vision of the future.

----------


## Airicist

iRobot Parody (idiot Robot) 

Nov 19, 2013




> It's not a secret we love robots here at BLR, so we wanted them to be the heroes in our latest promo clip. Luxury cars with powerful engines to drive through roads under severe speed restrictions, cable TV that allows us to pay to watch all kind of sports, all from our comfortable sofa, and of course, hyper expensive cell phones that do almost everything but making a decent phone call.
> 
> Yes, our happiness is based on things we don't need and governed by entities we don't control, so what? Sit down and turn on the tv!
> 
> The robots were taken from real Japanese robot model kits, and they now hold a privileged position in our freak museum. The bad guy spits real smoke out of its mouth! The environment is made of cardboard houses that were integrated with the help of camera tweaks. It all serves to the purpose of creating a dumb homogeneous atmosphere in which we're defined by what we've got, that is, the same lame things.
> 
> Don't take the message too seriously. This is a promo video we've done to laugh at ourselves. We all have an i-diot inside, and it's so fun!

----------


## Airicist

Bloomberg Brink: iRobot
December 1, 2014




> 5 part mini series, aired in 2013 on BloombergTV.

----------


## Airicist

"iRobot's robotic lawn mower gets U.S. regulatory approval"

by Alina Selyukh
August 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Press Releases

"iRobot Announces Sale of Defense & Security Business to Arlington Capital Partners"
Company reaffirms Q4 and FY 2015 expectations; expects results at high end
Expands share repurchase program to $100 million

February 4, 2016

Endeavor Robotics

----------


## Airicist

iRobot floor care overview

Published on Sep 29, 2016




> Let's face it, not all messes are made the same. iRobot helps you tackle everyday messes with Roomba vacuuming robots and Braava mopping robots. Just press clean and they know what to do.

----------


## Airicist

Article "IRobot sues Hoover, other rivals over robot vacuum patents"

by Jan Wolfe
April 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

iRobot® Roomba® s9 and Braava jet® m6 | Imprint™ Link Technology

Published on May 29, 2019




> Imprint™ Link Technology enables truly automated floor cleaning. Roomba® s9 and Braava jet® m6 robots map your home and clean your floors, vacuuming then automatically mopping, without any effort from you.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "iRobot CEO: Why Voice is the Future​ of Robot Control With new Alexa integration, simple commands result in sophisticated behaviors"

by Evan Ackerman
November 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon to acquire Roomba robot vacuum maker iRobot for $1.7 billion"
A huge move in the home robotics sector

by Tom Warren
August 5, 2022

Amazon.com, Inc.

----------

